# RCI Points cancellation policy?



## JudyS (Jan 5, 2009)

OK, I just did something dumb!  I just _Confirmed_ several weeks in RCI Points when I meant to _Hold _them.   If I call RCI tomorrow, do you think they will let me cancel the weeks and get my Points & exchange fee back?  

If not, can someone refresh my memory on the current RCI Points cancellation policy?  If I cancel more than 120 days out, all I lose is my exchange fee -- is that right?

This is what I get for posting on two different forums, talking on the phone, and booking timeshare exchanges all at the same time!  I think finding some desirable exchanges in RCI Points made me a *little *overexcited!  I seriously need an intervention for my timeshare addiction!


----------



## caribbean (Jan 5, 2009)

Judy-

I think you have 24 hours to cancel with no charges. So call ASAP.


----------



## JudyS (Jan 5, 2009)

Patty, you are correct!  I had until close of business (11 pm Eastern) today to cancel without a penalty.  :whoopie:  (Of course, now I have to make sure my points & exchange fee are credited properly back to their appropriate accounts, but at least I'm _entitled _to a full refund.)

So, I felt like I made a big goof (well, not THAT big a goof, but a $139 goof.)  However, it turned out to be OK.

I also was able to verify that if you cancel an RCI Points reservation more than 120 days out, you do not lose any points -- only the exchange fee.  That actually seems like a reasonably policy to me.


----------



## caribbean (Jan 6, 2009)

In fact if you cancel greater than 120 days, not only do you get your points back, but you get a portion of the exchage fee back. Not positive on the amount, but I think I got about $60 back on an international exchange in the weeks reservation side.


----------



## ahmo (Jan 8, 2009)

No refund for RCI Points cancellation.

Cancellations 

RCI Points Cancellation Transaction fee non-refundable 

RCI Weeks Cancellation
   Greater than 60 days $109 USD forfeited
   Less than 61 days Entire exchange fee forfeited 

http://www.rci.com/RCI/RCIW/RCIW_index?body=RCIW_KBResultExpanded&type=faq&id=1041


----------

